# 13mm/17mm lily pipes



## Dogtemple (4 Jan 2012)

Hi chaps

Am i right in thinking that the dimensions on lily pipes are going by the internal diameter and the outer is not mentioned?


so the I/D would be 13mm and the O/D would be around 15mm for instance?


cheers!


----------



## Alastair (4 Jan 2012)

Hi mate. 
Yes the dimensions given for lily pipes is what internal diameter tubing it squeezes in to :0) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (4 Jan 2012)

Eheim 16mm tube (thats ID) is a nice tight fit onto a 17mm lily pipe like this set
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Glass-Lily-pi ... 3a68106ebd - I use these.


so a 12mm tube (ID) will fit nicely to a 13mm lily pipe.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Glass-Lily-pi ... 3cbe039523


Regards
Paul.


----------



## Dogtemple (4 Jan 2012)

ah ok great.

so the lily pipe, its internal diameter is smaller than the internal diameter of the tubing?    as the internal diameter of a lily pipe that has a 13mm outer diameter, must be around 10-11mm?

this is the part im not fully understanding as it seems to me that it will be restricting the flow of the water to and from the canister, would it not?


----------



## GHNelson (4 Jan 2012)

Hi
Your getting a tad confused...the tubing to fit on to a lily pipe 16mm OD ........ is 14/16mm.
This gives you 1mm on each side of the tubing hence 14mm making it 16mm.
14mm is inner diameter....this is the important part not the outside.
You need a lily pipe that's 16mm outer width to achieve a good seal.

Also you can get 16mm tubing with a outer wall of 1.5mm making the internal diameter 13mm.
this tubing will still fit most prefer this tubing because it doesn't bend so much.
It can be a bit confusing.  

There are larger lily pipes and tubing 16mm/22mm also.
hoggie


----------



## Alastair (4 Jan 2012)

Eh? If the outside diameter of a lily pipe is 16 or 17mm then surely the ideal pipe internal diameter would be 16 surely? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## si-man (4 Jan 2012)

Nope. You want a little bigger to get a tighter seal.


----------



## Dogtemple (5 Jan 2012)

well i am actually trying to figure out with lily pipes their inner and outer diameter, not the pipe that fits on to it.  

they are listed as 13mm or 17mm usually - so does the 13mm refer to the inner or outer diameter?   and if 13mm is the outer diameter you would want a pipe with a slightly smaller inner diameter - 12mm say - for a tight fit?


and if 13mm is the outer diameter, what would be the inner diameter of the lily pipe?


----------



## SuperWen (5 Jan 2012)

usually lilypipes has 3 different sizes: 10mm, 13mm, 17mm (outer diameter)
and hose commonly has 3 sizes: 9/12, 12/16, 16/22 (inner/outer diameter)

lily 10mm fit with 9/12 hose (9mm inner diameter / 12mm outer diameter)
lily 13mm fit with 12/16 hose (12mm inner diameter / 16mm outer diameter)
lily 17mm fit with 16/22 hose (16mm inner diameter / 22mm outer diameter)

so nothing to worry about lilypipe inner diameter

hope will help



			
				Dogtemple said:
			
		

> and if 13mm is the outer diameter, what would be the inner diameter of the lily pipe?


depend on brand, ADA lily pipe glass has appx 2mm thick, other brand usually thinner than that. So just say lily 13mm has 9-10mm inner, and 17mm has 13-14mm inner diameter.

But I'm curious, why you concern with lily inner diameter?

these link compare between ANS 13mm lilypipe vs PowerMan 13mm lilypipe:
http://www.aquascapedesign.com.au/produ ... -13mm.html














I have 4 tank in my room, 3 using ANS and other one using PowerMan.
ANS lily has very smooth finishing, and very look alike ADA lily.
PowerMan has thin glass, man made finishing, and at the box printed "made in Aust*u*ralia" instead Australia  . in my powerman sand flattener packaging also printed Aust*u*ralia, LOL
ANS 13mm cost me about USD 36 /pair
PowerMan 13mm about USD 28 /pair


----------



## Dogtemple (5 Jan 2012)

SuperWen said:
			
		

> But I'm curious, why you concern with lily inner diameter?



hi

im just ever curious really.   not having owned any lily pipes i have nothing im my hands to look at.

but the thing which i was woundering was the thickness of the lily pipes, as the cheaper ones would no doubt be thinner and the better quality ones thicker.   which lead me to think if it restricted flow on the filters since the diameter is less.    your photo clearly answered the thickness thing.


----------

